# Food Safety News - 11/08/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 8, 2021)

*Massachusetts likely to make changes in 21-year old Cottage Food law*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 08, 2021 12:05 am
The Massachusetts “cottage food law” is out-of-date and needs to be updated, according to some. The Bay State was one of the first states to allow the sale of cottage foods, meaning low-risk homemade food products.  Its current cottage food law was adopted in 2000. In the 21 years since some lawmakers say the state... Continue Reading

*Research expands ability to detect, kill harmful biofilms  *
By Chris Koger on Nov 08, 2021 12:03 am
sponsored content Food safety practices evolve as new technology and knowledge of the pathogens that spread foodborne illnesses becomes available. In recent years, researchers have increasingly focused efforts on biofilm and its ability to thrive in nature and in food production and processing facilities. Biofilm is formed by a pathogen — or more often, a... Continue Reading


*Jule’s Foods warned after officials find link to Salmonella outbreak*
By News Desk on Nov 08, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

